# [Discussion][ROM] MIUI



## PatHoge

Since all the other MIUI threads keep getting locked, I thought it'd be cool to have a thread up for us all to talk about the upcoming MIUI release. For info, follow Frankie F (Framework43) on Twitter.

Here are two screenshots that he posted on the 16th of this month:
Screenshots

I don't know about you all, but I'm pretty excited about this! Since the new version of MIUI was just released for the OG Droid, let's hope it makes it onto our Xs!

And for anyone who doesn't know much about MIUI, here is their site.


----------



## halfiedp

it sucks that his microusb cable broke :/

HalfieDP


----------



## trotondo

I can not wait for MIUI... I just realized that all of the GO team apps are exact cilopies of miui and since I use all those apps I am meant to just run MIUI on my dx


----------



## PatHoge

> it sucks that his microusb cable broke :/


Yeah, I dunno how that happened!



> I can not wait for MIUI... I just realized that all of the GO team apps are exact cilopies of miui and since I use all those apps I am meant to just run MIUI on my dx


TBH, I wasn't even a MIUI fan when I had my OG Droid, but I love how unique it is, and I think a lot of ROM developers could learn a thing or two from the MIUI team.


----------



## SyNiK4L

gonna move this to the regular dx forum. the reason those other ones were posted in the dev area, was cus they were putting releases in them. dont hate me hoge. ::hides::


----------



## dom707

Loving how the X is getting more development after its end of life in retail than before


----------



## PatHoge

> gonna move this to the regular dx forum. the reason those other ones were posted in the dev area, was cus they were putting releases in them. dont hate me hoge. ::hides::


Haha, my bad! It's all good.....better watch your back though! 



> Loving how the X is getting more development after its end of life in retail than before


Agreed! All of the main ROMs are really starting to coming out now. It's awesome!


----------



## gardobus

Do want MIUI


----------



## SyNiK4L

PatHoge said:


> Haha, my bad! It's all good.....better watch your back though!
> 
> Agreed! All of the main ROMs are really starting to coming out now. It's awesome!


 ::hides even more::


----------



## sheldoneous

Here is some news from yesterday:
" MIUI US

On Monday 18th July 2011, @miuius said:

Good news MIUI users, I'm proud to let you all know we are almost hitting 30 devices supported by MIUI.us. What will this next Friday will bring to us? Wait and see  y'all have a nice week."

My reply to this was "for the dx?"
They replied ""

I don't like to read into things but I'm guessing miui4dx within 2 weeks.
beep beep boop.


----------



## nivek

"sheldoneous said:


> Here is some news from yesterday:
> " MIUI US
> 
> On Monday 18th July 2011, @miuius said:
> 
> Good news MIUI users, I'm proud to let you all know we are almost hitting 30 devices supported by MIUI.us. What will this next Friday will bring to us? Wait and see  y'all have a nice week."
> 
> My reply to this was "for the dx?"
> They replied ""
> 
> I don't like to read into things but I'm guessing miui4dx within 2 weeks.
> beep beep boop.


Can't wait!!!


----------



## dplowden88

sheldoneous said:


> Here is some news from yesterday:
> " MIUI US
> 
> On Monday 18th July 2011, @miuius said:
> 
> Good news MIUI users, I'm proud to let you all know we are almost hitting 30 devices supported by MIUI.us. What will this next Friday will bring to us? Wait and see  y'all have a nice week."
> 
> My reply to this was "for the dx?"
> They replied ""
> 
> I don't like to read into things but I'm guessing miui4dx within 2 weeks.
> beep beep boop.


eff yeah!!!


----------



## halfiedp

"sheldoneous said:


> Here is some news from yesterday:
> " MIUI US
> 
> On Monday 18th July 2011, @miuius said:
> 
> Good news MIUI users, I'm proud to let you all know we are almost hitting 30 devices supported by MIUI.us. What will this next Friday will bring to us? Wait and see  y'all have a nice week."
> 
> My reply to this was "for the dx?"
> They replied ""
> 
> I don't like to read into things but I'm guessing miui4dx within 2 weeks.
> beep beep boop.


It doesn't mean it will be fully functional but at least it'll be there 

HalfieDP


----------



## nivek

"halfiedp said:


> It doesn't mean it will be fully functional but at least it'll be there
> 
> HalfieDP


Yeah but none of the rims using second int are fully functioning yet but we are getting closer.

Roms not rims. Would be some cool rims though! Lol


----------



## gardobus

CM is fully functional as far as I'm concerned :shrug:


----------



## blake28

I am really looking forward to this rom!! I have tried all of the 2ne into Rome & the 596 & the 2nd int. Roms r just hands down faster & smoother. I keep coming back to cm7 though. This rom just does it 4 me. I like ssx, justice, & liquid, liquid just went absolutely crazy w/all the options u can do, but in the end cm7 is a BETA, not even a RC, & it is pretty close to perfect. I can't wait to c the final product of this rom, it will be sick, I'm sure!! I'm just happy that the x community has such a great bunch of Dev's that r keeping the x relevant, not just jumping ship to other phones that need smoke & mirrors. We have list a few to HTC, but atleast keeping more than losing.


----------



## trotondo

I was just looking through the MIUI stats page and noticed that there has been one install on a CDMA-shadow. I'm thinking that means someone has it booting up and functional enough to be sending the stats back to MIUI servers hopefully this is a good sign.

http://stats.miui.us/ --- here is the site in case you wanted to check it out


----------



## blake28

I really hope the dev's get this rom up & running! If they do, I just might like this rom as much as cm7, and that's saying something. My personal opinion that is, as I'm sure people like other roms just the same. That's what is so great w/ the android community. There ie so many different flavors & so much tweaking & ways to customize our phones, I honestly don't even know y people even get iPhones. U can't hardly do anything to it, even if u jailbreak it, ur limited to what u can do.


----------



## Lurch81

I love the all of the theme options in miui and all of the functionality tweaks they make miss this from og droid days can't wait to see this come to the x!


----------



## fiddler59

I would love to MIUI on the DX too.....with the dev. of 2nd.init I sure hope it's doable !!

DB


----------



## gardobus

Anyone know if there are more teammembers working on MIUI besides Framework? I just want to follow anyone involved if they have a twitter lol


----------



## BrentBlend

It's only framework.
Started with webst3r, framework came and offered some info.
Framework took project over.

only reason I know is bc i was testing for webst3r and for framework before he got his DX

Release should be soon, he should be starting back on it tomorrow 

I [can't]wait[/can't]!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurch81

"BrentBlend said:


> It's only framework.
> Started with webst3r, framework came and offered some info.
> Framework took project over.
> 
> only reason I know is bc i was testing for webst3r and for framework before he got his DX
> 
> Release should be soon, he should be starting back on it tomorrow
> 
> I [can't]wait[/can't]!!!!!!!


He has it booting and sending stats just need to clean up some bugs from what I've heard


----------



## gardobus

Ok cool, hmm.. where does he live? Someone take a road trip and get this man a cable.


----------



## Framework43

trotondo said:


> I was just looking through the MIUI stats page and noticed that there has been one install on a CDMA-shadow. I'm thinking that means someone has it booting up and functional enough to be sending the stats back to MIUI servers hopefully this is a good sign.
> 
> http://stats.miui.us/ --- here is the site in case you wanted to check it out


Hehehe. 

I'm sorry guys for the delay , my microUSB cable IS coming in the mail by at least tomorrow, and I have an assignment I have to do thats due tomorrow so I'm trying to get most of it, if not all , done today. Please be patient!


----------



## BrentBlend

Framework43 said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I'm sorry guys for the delay , my microUSB cable IS coming in the mail by at least tomorrow, and I have an assignment I have to do thats due tomorrow so I'm trying to get most of it, if not all , done today. Please be patient!


Y U NO DM me so I can finish debugging with you?! xD


----------



## BrutalSauce

I cant wait to try it. Im so happy that there are more and more roms coming out now, it kinda reminds me of my OG Droid days.


----------



## Flipfreak

Framework43 said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I'm sorry guys for the delay , my microUSB cable IS coming in the mail by at least tomorrow, and I have an assignment I have to do thats due tomorrow so I'm trying to get most of it, if not all , done today. Please be patient!


How terrible of you to torture us with your delays!  Haha just kidding! Take your time. We have waited since the DX dropped for this rom, I'm sure we can wait a little bit longer


----------



## MoodMuzik




----------



## BrentBlend

^ Can't wait for those who don't have the .gif sounds mod installed


----------



## gardobus

I love the .gif sounds mod, make the internets and even moar awesomer place.

Edit: Holy hell what a horrible sentence.


----------



## BrentBlend

hahaha nice


----------



## Jordan8

Ignore my ignorance, I wasn't around during the OG Droid party... what are the key differences between Cm7 & Miui?


----------



## BrentBlend

Jordan8 said:


> Ignore my ignorance, I wasn't around during the OG Droid party... what are the key differences between Cm7 & Miui?


MIUI - Takes iPhone style to present a minimalistic layout without losing any functionality. Has a multi-screen pulldown that can be customized much like Cm7's pulldown widgets.

CM - Built from source. Speed, customization and community support are what makes this ROM amazing! Even at a beta stage it will fly by other stable release ROMS.

Head to head, neither of these are likely to disappoint you. Just a matter of weighing out what you are more about.

Protip: Look up youtube vids to get a "hands-on" experience


----------



## Smcdo123

"Jordan8 said:


> Ignore my ignorance, I wasn't around during the OG Droid party... what are the key differences between Cm7 & Miui?


Miui is like an iOS for Android. Its gingerbread based. It adds some awesome features and they actually got a deal makes devices overseas. It started in Asia. (In this case since dx needs 2ndinit it will be gingerbread but more than likely froyo based kernel unless they got it to work with gingerbread for dx) anyways.....Cyanogenmod is Android Open Source Project and it is basically hands down the most customizable rom right now. It is supported with many devices since the G1. You customize everything and its known for its smoothness and all around just awesomeness. Its like a way of life haha. (Not saying miui isn't customizable cause it is)


----------



## Jordan8

BrentBlend said:


> MIUI - Takes iPhone style to present a minimalistic layout without losing any functionality. Has a multi-screen pulldown that can be customized much like Cm7's pulldown widgets.
> 
> CM - Built from source. Speed, customization and community support are what makes this ROM amazing! Even at a beta stage it will fly by other stable release ROMS.
> 
> Head to head, neither of these are likely to disappoint you. Just a matter of weighing out what you are more about.
> 
> Protip: Look up youtube vids to get a "hands-on" experience





Smcdo123 said:


> Miui is like an iOS for Android. Its gingerbread based. It adds some awesome features and they actually got a deal makes devices overseas. It started in Asia. (In this case since dx needs 2ndinit it will be gingerbread but more than likely froyo based kernel unless they got it to work with gingerbread for dx) anyways.....Cyanogenmod is Android Open Source Project and it is basically hands down the most customizable rom right now. It is supported with many devices since the G1. You customize everything and its known for its smoothness and all around just awesomeness. Its like a way of life haha. (Not saying miui isn't customizable cause it is)


Interesting, thanks guys. Will most definitely be giving it a try once it's been sorted out for the DX


----------



## Lurch81

"@Jamezelle: #MIUI4DX is getting sooo close, @Framework43 is doing an awesome job!!"

Yay every day I'm getting more stoked to see this


----------



## gardobus

who is this jamezelle and should i be following them!? *MIUIstalker*


----------



## jamezelle

you can if you want.


----------



## gardobus

done -_-


----------



## BrutalSauce

"jamezelle said:


> you can if you want.


Err kinda creepy just sneaking into threads like that when someone calls your name.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## coltzfan

I am looking forward to this. I ran MIUI from the first build with my OG Droid many moons ago. It is going to be a great addition to the DX Roms!!


----------



## BMc08GT

"BrutalSauce said:


> Err kinda creepy just sneaking into threads like that when someone calls your name.
> 
> Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


For some reason this made me lol


----------



## BrentBlend

Just read up a little more on MIUI
Turns out you can select components of the theme that you want to install.
fonts/lockscreen/status bar/etc


----------



## gardobus

Please stop telling me these wonderful things.

You may resume the telling of things once MIUI is released and I can partake in said wonderfulness.

Thanks.


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> Please stop telling me these wonderful things.
> 
> You may resume the telling of things once MIUI is released and I can partake in said wonderfulness.
> 
> Thanks.


ahh you can also change bootanimations from the online collection via a built-in app...hm that's lame


----------



## sheldoneous

I run it on my nook color and you are right about being able to install certain components of a theme...it is a nice concept and done very easy from their theme manager (similar to CM7's theme manager except you can download themes as well as apply them from it.) I am totally stoaked about this rom. I switched to the DX before it came out on the OG Droid and was never able to run it. I have been thinking of getting a new phone with an upgrade...this may save my DX for now.


----------



## gardobus

BrentBlend said:


> ahh you can also change bootanimations from the online collection via a built-in app...hm that's lame


Yeah totally lame and stupid, unnecessary. pointless.

/lietoselftomakeselffeelbetter


----------



## BrentBlend

Here are a bunch of useless facts.
Until MIUI is released that link is useless :/

Also this


----------



## Kirch21

i need miui so bad. i may break my phone out of frustration


----------



## gardobus

I shouldn't have watched that easter eggs video. Damnit.


----------



## BrentBlend

It's fun making you feel how I feel


----------



## gardobus

You are a cruel individual.


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> You are a cruel individual.


I do it because I care


----------



## gardobus

Thanks br0. :fistbump:


----------



## Alemonator

trotondo said:


> I was just looking through the MIUI stats page and noticed that there has been one install on a CDMA-shadow. I'm thinking that means someone has it booting up and functional enough to be sending the stats back to MIUI servers hopefully this is a good sign.
> 
> http://stats.miui.us/ --- here is the site in case you wanted to check it out


Now there are three successful installs


----------



## dhaliwal925

Lol I think he found his cable!


----------



## Framework43

dhaliwal925 said:


> Lol I think he found his cable!


I've had it since yesterday.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Framework43 said:


> I've had it since yesterday.


Excitement is in the air!


----------



## Scallywag1

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Excitement is in the air!


You are not kidding....been stalking. Biding my time. I am getting anxious to load this baby up!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Scallywag1 said:


> You are not kidding....been stalking. Biding my time. I am getting anxious to load this baby up!


I'm going to have trouble deciding which ROM to run. Cm or MIUI. I'm even tempted to go to Apex 1.4 just for shits and giggles


----------



## sheldoneous

Scallywag1 said:


> You are not kidding....been stalking. Biding my time. I am getting anxious to load this baby up!


This...I'm worried ill miss it..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

ffuuuu wannttt


----------



## BrutalSauce

gardobus said:


> ffuuuu wannttt


Put your boner away plz.


----------



## Jdmspec55

I wonder what build of miui it is going to be based on, on release. Looks like defy is on most current.


----------



## gardobus

BrutalSauce said:


> Put your boner away plz.


No u.


----------



## halfiedp

Any updates on this?

HalfieDP


----------



## barczakmark

Looks like 4 installs on miui.us for cdma_shadow now


----------



## Flipfreak

"Jdmspec55 said:


> I wonder what build of miui it is going to be based on, on release. Looks like defy is on most current.


+1. I would love to know as well.  Can't wait for release. Never tried MIUI, I'm ready for something different.


----------



## dhaliwal925

Framework43 said:


> I've had it since yesterday.


I have to go to work in the morning and I have an interview on Friday..so I'll take it now so I can test the Clock and Alarm apps for you


----------



## Techno Droid

i joined the forum just for this! i cant wait either. it going to bring to back soo many memories of my og droid. ever since Big C with this 2nd int thing, the dx is coming back to life! now i can fall in love again.


----------



## VoidedSaint

lol the dx has been brought back to life for the last 2 months or so


----------



## 00 Type R

So I take it this is only a short time until its released huh?

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## BrentBlend

It should be soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## trotondo

Jamazelle replied to someone on twitter saying that the last bug Framework was working on fixing has been fixed... maybe a release tomorrow to go along with the MIUI pattern of having an update every Friday


----------



## BrentBlend

One thing that kind of sucks is that auto-brightness won't take advantage of the DroidX's super awesome light sensor :/

On the up note, you won't need widget locker anymore!


----------



## Scallywag1

trotondo said:


> Jamazelle replied to someone on twitter saying that the last bug Framework was working on fixing has been fixed... maybe a release tomorrow to go along with the MIUI pattern of having an update every Friday


Hope so.....going on vacation tomorrow night. Would love to have out b4 then, in case of needing sbf


----------



## BrentBlend

Scallywag1 said:


> Hope so.....going on vacation tomorrow night. Would love to have out b4 then, in case of needing sbf


You will be able to install if as long as you are not on Gingerbread or a Gingerbread ROM.

So Froyo, CM7, ApeX 1.4, Liberty 1, RubiX, FlyX - Good to go


----------



## VoidedSaint

FlyX is an older version of froyo though.. wouldnt it cause stability issues?
isnt cm7 GB based rom that runs off the froyo kernel?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

I'm pretty sure that you need to be on the .340 kernel version.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## BrentBlend

You'll be fine on .340, that's that.CM7 will be 100% ok, I was testing for him and webst3r
You will bootloop once and then no issues from there.


----------



## Scallywag1

"BrentBlend said:


> You'll be fine on .340, that's that.CM7 will be 100% ok, I was testing for him and webst3r
> You will bootloop once and then no issues from there.


Radio/baseband doesn't matter right. I'm on .12 on cm7


----------



## Jdmspec55

Anyone seen any additional news. Or if it will release before the weekend?


----------



## BrentBlend

Scallywag1 said:


> Radio/baseband doesn't matter right. I'm on .12 on cm7


I highly doubt you'll experience any issues, MIUI and CM7 are very similar as far as I've seen.

I know someone will reply to this and say OMG no way!, .12 is for gingerbread and .7 is for froyo and MIUI is froyo...

Rest assured, you will be fine with either.

Some fun facts:
Android Version - 2.3.4
Kernel - 2.6.32.9
Build Number - MIUI 1.7.15


----------



## BrentBlend

Jdmspec55 said:


> Anyone seen any additional news. Or if it will release before the weekend?


Release date is unsure, Framework himself said
"dunno yet man, it should be really soon though"
I'm paraphrasing :3


----------



## gardobus

You paraphrase moar better than shakespeare.

I don't care about the light sensor, I usually just go back and forth between 100% and 0 or 25%


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> You paraphrase moar better than shakespeare.
> 
> I don't care about the light sensor, I usually just go back and forth between 100% and 0 or 25%


Yea, it wont be a big deal. There's a slider in the pulldown menu :3
Auto-brightness does work on MIUIDX, it's just not as fluid or proficient as CM4DX's auto-settings were


----------



## BrutalSauce

Herrr derrr derpyidy doooooo. Im bored and wanna try something new, who here has used something based off of CM7 that was worth trying out, while i wait for this.


----------



## redsox 98

"BrutalSauce said:


> Herrr derrr derpyidy doooooo. Im bored and wanna try something new, who here has used something based off of CM7 that was worth trying out, while i wait for this.


Been running liquid since it was released. Likey


----------



## BrentBlend

BrutalSauce said:


> Herrr derrr derpyidy doooooo. Im bored and wanna try something new, who here has used something based off of CM7 that was worth trying out, while i wait for this.


Coming from someone that has used
FlyX, Rubix, Darkslide, Apex1-2, Liberty1-2/AOSP/Justice, Exxcellerated, Zombiestomped, SSX, Broodcomb, ZapX, Vanilla and CM7

Play with Zombiestomped 
It's fast, customizable, stable and all around winning

It's a 595 ROM but it really doesn't matter at all. There were few changes from .595 to .596

*EDIT* I've used more ROMs, those are just the ones off the top of my head :/


----------



## BrutalSauce

i played with previous versions of zombiestomped i didnt like it.


----------



## Ty0294

Looking forward to finally trying MIUI. 1st smartphone and i'm ecstatic the DX is finally getting some serious rom love.


----------



## sheldoneous

So are MIUI updates released at a certain time of day?? Tomorrow is Friday after all.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925

sheldoneous said:


> So are MIUI updates released at a certain time of day?? Tomorrow is Friday after all.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


LOL!! Trust me man I have exhausted every page of miui.us can't find the rom anywhere :-( But I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## trotondo

I believe I read that they are released at 5 pm... not sure what time zone that is so not very helpful sorry


----------



## gardobus

if it doesn't come out tomorrow or there is no news of some sort about this rom then i suspect the suicide rate in the DX community will spike


----------



## snwboard333

Lmfao at the suicide rate jumping, everyone is gonna download the miui theme for cyangonmod to try and pretend they have it for the meantime.


----------



## halfiedp

"snwboard333 said:


> Lmfao at the suicide rate jumping, everyone is gonna download the miui theme for cyangonmod to try and pretend they have it for the meantime.


......what miui theme? 

HalfieDP


----------



## BrentBlend

[email protected] thread
Should be tomorrow if everything goes well..
if not, what's another week, right?

and the miui theme does no justice to the way MIUI acts :/


----------



## Flipfreak

BrentBlend said:


> [email protected] thread
> Should be tomorrow if everything goes well..
> if not, what's another week, right?
> 
> and the miui theme does no justice to the way MIUI acts :/


Where is this miui theme? And thank you for torturing me with the possibility of "another week."


----------



## BrentBlend

I refuse to post it xD

trust me when I say it wont satisfy the lust ITT


----------



## Flipfreak

BrentBlend said:


> I refuse to post it xD
> 
> trust me when I say it wont satisfy the lust ITT


Hahah fiiine. Im too lazy to search for it right now anyway.


----------



## ndwatkins

This is one of my favorites:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134324 (sorry for the long link from the phone) it's modified obviously, but with MIUI elements. I like it a lot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Miui adw theme. Can run it as a launcher


----------



## bryannh

this cannot come soon enough


----------



## BMc08GT

Here's some quick caps of the miui adw theme

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins

Speaking of MIUI theming, can anyone get MIUI Weather ( http://www.miui-dev.com/miui-weather/ ) to work properly for them on a CM7 ROM? I can install it fine using ADB and everything and it works, but after awhile my phone will randomly freeze and I'll have to do a batt pull  Sad, since it's such a pretty app and there's really nothing like it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Framework43

Yay!
It's Friday


----------



## ndwatkins

Framework43 said:


> Yay!
> It's Friday


Nooooooo my ears...the bleeding... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Framework43 said:


> YouTube Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> It's Friday




Darn, video not available on mobile ..


----------



## sheldoneous

INt_Rnd_Pooka;34537 thank God! said:


> There I fixed that for you.


----------



## gardobus

Had someone random posted that video, I would have possibly broken my mouse, keyboard, monitor, or some other nearby peripheral.

But since Framework posted it, I got excited instead.


----------



## Framework43

http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/94409188494671872


----------



## halfiedp

In case you don't have/like twitter, Framework43 posted this:

I'd like to announce that MIUI on Droid 2 is done http://t.co/VwAn9Ae
Thanks to my tester, @msnuser111 Release Tonight! #MIUI4DX #MIUI4D2

HalfieDP


----------



## halfiedp

Yes! Finally!


----------



## trotondo

Will the release be for both DX and D2?


----------



## redsox 98

"halfiedp said:


> In case you don't have/like twitter, Framework43 posted this:
> 
> I'd like to announce that MIUI on Droid 2 is done http://t.co/VwAn9Ae
> Thanks to my tester, @msnuser111 Release Tonight! #MIUI4DX #MIUI4D2
> 
> HalfieDP


So is the Droid 2 release tonight or is the X tonight to?


----------



## redsox 98

"trotondo said:


> Will the release be for both DX and D2?


Ninja'd dam


----------



## BrentBlend

Both, DroidX and Droid2 can expect to be released at the same time.
No worries guys. When one group has MIUI the other will too


----------



## sheldoneous

Looks like both!...this is awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 420Man

trotondo said:


> Will the release be for both DX and D2?


Yes, he told me on twitter that he had DX done prior to finishing up D2. They will release at the same time.

http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/94411971532832768

Werd!


----------



## trotondo

Amazing news... now to be greedy can we get an ETA? LOL will be at work from 2-9 so trying to figure out if I will have to be sneaky about flashing MIUI


----------



## Lurch81

"BrentBlend said:


> [email protected] thread
> Should be tomorrow if everything goes well..
> if not, what's another week, right?
> 
> and the miui theme does no justice to the way MIUI acts :/


According to twitter miui d2 and dx should be released tonight

I'd like to announce that MIUI on Droid 2 is done http://t.co/VwAn9Ae
Thanks to my tester, @msnuser111 Release Tonight! #MIUI4DX #MIUI4D2


----------



## BrentBlend

Lurch81 said:


> According to twitter miui d2 and dx should be released tonight
> 
> I'd like to announce that MIUI on Droid 2 is done http://t.co/VwAn9Ae
> Thanks to my tester, @msnuser111 Release Tonight! #MIUI4DX #MIUI4D2


I know this mang, I am a the DX tester xD
thank you for the consideration though!


----------



## Flipfreak

Very exciting! I hate to be the debbie downer lol but are there any known issues?


----------



## sheldoneous

Also, where will we be downloading from...MIUI.US or from our friends here at rootzwiki??


----------



## BrentBlend

Flipfreak said:


> Very exciting! I hate to be the debbie downer lol but are there any known issues?


Bootloops once
No weather
doesn't have miui nav(GPS does work though)
Theme manager bootanimations install to the wrong place(still don't know where they are going :/

^that was all info from the last build I got to touch

MIUI should be available on miui.us
The link will be provided upon news of release.


----------



## gardobus

Brent you sneaky bastard you had it this whole time


----------



## bobAbooey

Nice.

Any way to know about the battery life? On par with CM?

Really looking forward to this.

Can't believe the DX has CM and MIUI.

Thanks to all.


----------



## sheldoneous

BrentBlend said:


> Bootloops once
> No weather
> doesn't have miui nav(GPS does work though)
> Theme manager bootanimations install to the wrong place(still don't know where they are going :/
> 
> ^that was all info from the last build I got to touch
> 
> MIUI should be available on miui.us
> The link will be provided upon news of release.


Thanks my man...much appreciated!


----------



## BrentBlend

*void*


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> Brent you sneaky bastard you had it this whole time


 idk what you're talking about


bobAbooey said:


> Nice.
> 
> Any way to know about the battery life? On par with CM?
> 
> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> Can't believe the DX has CM and MIUI.
> 
> Thanks to all.


 Battery life is beast so far


sheldoneous said:


> Thanks my man...much appreciated!


not a problem


----------



## bobAbooey

Thanks man. It's like christmas around here.


----------



## gardobus

ok question, when you say "miui nav" doesn't work, is that separate from the nav that is built into GMaps? Or do neither work?


----------



## Framework43

bobAbooey said:


> Thanks man. It's like christmas around here.


I'm Jewish and offended.

lol JK  Happy Christmas Kwanzaa !

Edit: Please excuse me, I have slept in days. It was worth it though, you guys are the best supporters ever <3


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> ok question, when you say "miui nav" doesn't work, is that separate from the nav that is built into GMaps? Or do neither work?


I didn't say it doesn't work, It's just not in the ROM
and google maps works just fineeeeee


----------



## Morphinity

Definitely ditching CM7 for this. I'm excited


----------



## Lurch81

BrentBlend said:


> I know this mang, I am a the DX tester xD
> thank you for the consideration though!


 sorry guess i should pay more attention to what is posted, i was just excited hahaha

you say weather doesn't work is that only built in miui weather? seeing as gps google maps etc is working other weather apps still work right? its not like a location bug right


----------



## BrentBlend

Lurch81 said:


> sorry guess i should pay more attention to what is posted, i was just excited hahaha


Not a problem, a lot of people do that on forums :3

Sometimes it's hard to keep track of everything :/


----------



## gardobus

BrentBlend said:


> I didn't say it doesn't work, It's just not in the ROM
> and google maps works just fineeeeee


Sweet, as long as I have some sort of nav I am good. Can't wait.


----------



## VoidedSaint

hrm, when will this be made available? or is it? it seems that brentblend already has it and is running it
i noticed on the status 
cdma_shadow has 4 installs
and the droid2 has 1 install
...
just lost is all would like to try out a new rom soon, never tried any of these roms out before until the 2 init was exploited, i came from an eris that i never did anything with and then gave it away for windows 7... lol


----------



## BrentBlend

VoidedSaint said:


> hrm, when will this be made available? or is it? it seems that brentblend already has it and is running it
> i noticed on the status
> cdma_shadow has 4 installs
> and the droid2 has 1 install
> ...
> just lost is all would like to try out a new rom soon, never tried any of these roms out before until the 2 init was exploited, i came from an eris that i never did anything with and then gave it away for windows 7... lol


It should be available tonight if everything goes well

and me? I don't have anything of the sort.
Stop speaking such propaganda 

The only people that have it now are Framework, three DX testers and one D2 tester.


----------



## 420Man

VoidedSaint said:


> hrm, when will this be made available? or is it?


Not yet, sometime today... hold tight.


----------



## clarker86

Can't wait till this drops. It looks pretty slick.


----------



## gardobus

Is this the newest version of MIUI?


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> Is this the newest version of MIUI?


Yessir
1.7.22


----------



## gardobus

brb changing pants


----------



## johnny9374

cant wait to try this thanks alot guys


----------



## Lurch81

how did you hit the jackpot to be one of the 3 dx testers? lol jealous!


----------



## 420Man

He offered assistance in one of many original threads that were locked a long time ago.


----------



## Scallywag1

Anyone know when they're generally released? I'm on east coast on vacation with my crazy in laws and would love to set exact time aside, "distraction", for awhile.


----------



## BrentBlend

Noone will know until it happens

Updates to miui are usually 5am on fridays i think. 
Since this is a port it is entirely up to Framework


----------



## gardobus

brb sending framework persuasive tweetz


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> brb sending framework persuasive tweetz


I already personally blocked your IP from mediafire for when he let's it open


----------



## gardobus




----------



## BrentBlend

?:^) lol


----------



## Flipfreak

BrentBlend said:


> ?:^) lol


You are cracking me up Brent haha. You are torturing this poor man


----------



## usbar

Framework is going to release MIUI4DX TONIGHT!


----------



## gardobus

BrentBlend said:


> ?:^) lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"trotondo said:


> Amazing news... now to be greedy can we get an ETA? LOL will be at work from 2-9 so trying to figure out if I will have to be sneaky about flashing MIUI


I no longer flash anywhere I can't also SBF


----------



## BrutalSauce

I'm so bored and dont want to wait anymore. Quick some one i need 500 cc's of anti-boredum stat.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"gardobus said:


> brb changing pants


+1 to this


----------



## motiond

This Is awesome, was running MIUI on the D1 before I went to the X, never thought I would see MIUI again! Hope the servers can keep up tonight!! woot!


----------



## ufish2

hope this has all the good stuff I was reading on the MUIU website...will be 2 k


----------



## Lurch81

i know i think tons of people who went from og droid to droid x are sad to give up not only MIUI but other awesome roms like cyanogenmod but with this amazing 2nd-init we are able to have them back and i for one am most excited about MIUI it has so many cool features especially with the built in theme capabilities


----------



## VoidedSaint

BrentBlend said:


> It should be available tonight if everything goes well
> 
> and me? I don't have anything of the sort.
> Stop speaking such propaganda
> 
> The only people that have it now are Framework, three DX testers and one D2 tester.


haha but its a conspiracy theory you know that, i know that, its how the world works 



420Man said:


> Not yet, sometime today... hold tight.


well i dont even know what to expect from miui, some say it resembles the iphone.. i hope not, others say its like cm7, i just dunno what to expect at all, my internet source at work blocks the miui main page but not the status page... strange. 


gardobus said:


> brb changing pants


i literally laughed when i read this


----------



## VoidedSaint

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I no longer flash anywhere I can't also SBF


+1 its a must have


----------



## Money Mike

The last time I ran miui it was still knew to the d1. Can't wait to see how it's improved.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

VoidedSaint said:


> well i dont even know what to expect from miui, some say it resembles the iphone.. i hope not, others say its like cm7, i just dunno what to expect at all, my internet source at work blocks the miui main page but not the status page... strange.


From what I can tell, it is like Android and iOS had sekz. The baby got the clean simplistic look and usability of an iPhone with the apps, notification, customization, etc of Android. I WANT THAT BABY


----------



## Jdmspec55

Can't wait! What time do the releases update anyway?????


----------



## amm5890

JUST GIVE ME IT ALREADY lol but i hope its release at 5:00 pm est...only 23 mins till!


----------



## BrentBlend

Jdmspec55 said:


> Can't wait! What time do the releases update anyway?????


MIUI updates are on a schedule.
Protip: Fridays at 5am
(This is not an update)
This is a port.
It will be released when framework pushes the big red button.


----------



## Droidx316

What's so special about this ROM compared to cmdx?

Sent from my DROID-X running Liquid GB ROM


----------



## Flipfreak

Droidx316 said:


> What's so special about this ROM compared to cmdx?
> 
> Sent from my DROID-X running Liquid GB ROM


There is a bunch of discussion about the differences throughout this thread. Try searching through the pages - I would start after page 10? I could be wrong though 

EDIT: BEFORE page 10 - oops.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Droidx316 said:


> What's so special about this ROM compared to cmdx?
> 
> Sent from my DROID-X running Liquid GB ROM


It's got the fixes and a couple tweaks compiled in. Otherwise, it's the same as CM4DX


----------



## BrentBlend

Big thing with MIUI is there is NO launcher.
It is similar to iPhone with the several homescreens for apps and folders. (we get widgets though )


----------



## Flipfreak

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> It's got the fixes and a couple tweaks compiled in. Otherwise, it's the same as CM4DX


Joking? Its similar, not the same..


----------



## blake28

I am getting so impatient!!!!! Release it!!!!!! Obviously, I'm looking forward to this release. I will actually be switching from cm7 & hopefully staying, but we'll c. Cm7 is one hell of a rom!!!


----------



## BrentBlend

It's built on cm4dx and has some similarities.
Personally, It will take CM7 jumping a *huge* gap for me to use it again.
MIUI is running like a beast currently.


----------



## Alemonator

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu i want to haz miui now! D;


----------



## 420Man

BrentBlend said:


> Big thing with MIUI is there is NO launcher.
> It is similar to iPhone with the several homescreens for apps and folders. (we get widgets though )


By "no launcher" I assume you mean app drawer. The home screens and UI is typically referred to as "the launcher". I just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## BrentBlend

420Man said:


> By "no launcher" I assume you mean app drawer. The home screens and UI is typically referred to as "the launcher". I just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page.


yea yea yea Mr. details 

ps. I fell asleep in the sun and feel a little loopy so expect more mistakes


----------



## babygetoboy

so should we sbf back to .340 rooted in preparation for this?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Flipfreak said:


> Joking? Its similar, not the same..


Um, what did I miss in the differences? Camera fix. Torch fix. Wifi tweak. What other stuff? I probably missed a few then.


----------



## Flipfreak

Unless I'm mistaken, we can flash from cm7. Wipe data/cache and install the zip from sd.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Cm has taken a lot from miui such as the toggles in the pull down and the apps on the lock screen. The miui launcher is different from any other launcher in the way that all apps installed on the phone are on the home screens. There is no app drawer. Also it is heavily modified. The settings app is also very different than what is standard. Im curious to see it on the DX. I did a sbf and put cm4dx on last week to get ready. I installed the very first port to the d1 and was there from the beginning its the only rom i missed from the d1.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Holy crap. I posted thinking I was on the Revnumbers custom nightlies thread!! Sorry!


----------



## Flipfreak

"INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Um, what did I miss in the differences? Camera fix. Torch fix. Wifi tweak. What other stuff? I probably missed a few then.


MIUI is a different rom but is very similar to cyanogenmod. Sorry if I sounded like a douche before :/


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Flipfreak said:


> MIUI is a different rom but is very similar to cyanogenmod. Sorry if I sounded like a douche before :/


I totally see my error. I thought I was on a different thread, not the MIUI thread. Sorry again.


----------



## Flipfreak

"INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I totally see my error. I thought I was on a different thread, not the MIUI thread. Sorry again.


No big deal


----------



## BrutalSauce

om nom nom nom nom miui miui miui miui miui miui miui


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"BrutalSauce said:


> om nom nom nom nom miui miui miui miui miui miui miui


plz to don't eat teh romz. kthxbai


----------



## ufish2

BrentBlend said:


> It's built on cm4dx and has some similarities.
> Personally, It will take CM7 jumping a *huge* gap for me to use it again.
> MIUI is running like a beast currently.


 yea....better battery and alot of things ..alright 5 o'clock siren just went off let's go LOL


----------



## ufish2

well got twitter running,miui.us,rootzwiki..bouncing around from one to the other..lQQking at clock...wifiey be home soon...hear annie's song playing tomorrow tomorrow

fyi...i tried this on my nook color,blue dot box that i keep having wifi problems on and it didnt help any at all,,same boot loop as always..works ok on 7.0.3 cm7 so giving to wife to play games on...lol..but miui looked gr8 on it:wink2:


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

As excited as I am, I hope this doesn't halt CM4DX/D2 progress, or any other ROMs for that matter! There's no such thing as "One ROM to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them"


----------



## gardobus

Question: I know that MIUI has no apps drawer. Does this mean it isn't possible to install LP or ADW? I doubt I'll want to, I'm just curious.



INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> As excited as I am, I hope this doesn't halt CM4DX/D2 progress, or any other ROMs for that matter! There's no such thing as "One ROM to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them"


MIUI and CM have coexisted for quite a while, I think they'll both be fine. Some people wont like MIUI and will prefer the "AOSP with more settings" that CM7 offers.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"gardobus said:


> MIUI and CM have coexisted for quite a while, I think they'll both be fine. Some people wont like MIUI and will prefer the "AOSP with more settings" that CM7 offers.


I figure both will still be around, I was thinking CM may see a lull, and I was afraid of that in particular.


----------



## airmaxx23

Fox_Dye said:


> Cm has taken a lot from miui such as the toggles in the pull down and the apps on the lock screen. *The miui launcher is different from any other launcher in the way that all apps installed on the phone are on the home screens. There is no app drawer.* Also it is heavily modified. The settings app is also very different than what is standard. Im curious to see it on the DX. I did a sbf and put cm4dx on last week to get ready. I installed the very first port to the d1 and was there from the beginning its the only rom i missed from the d1.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thank you, I've never checked into MIUI until now and you've saved me from wasting my time installing this, I do not want all of my apps (250+) on my home screens. :erm (1):


----------



## gardobus

250+?


----------



## Alemonator

he posted links on twitter!


----------



## Flipfreak

"airmaxx23 said:


> Thank you, I've never checked into MIUI but you've saved me from wasting my time installing this, I do not want all of my apps (250+) on my home screens. :erm (1):


I'm almost positive you can use launcherpro/adw etc. I wouldn't let that stop you from checking it out.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Flipfreak said:


> I'm almost positive you can use launcherpro/adw etc. I wouldn't let that stop you from checking it out.


+1

Always try to do things you shouldn't be able to! That's sort of how we all got here in the first place, isn't it?


----------



## BrentBlend

gardobus said:


> Question: I know that MIUI has no apps drawer. Does this mean it isn't possible to install LP or ADW? I doubt I'll want to, I'm just curious.
> 
> MIUI and CM have coexisted for quite a while, I think they'll both be fine. Some people wont like MIUI and will prefer the "AOSP with more settings" that CM7 offers.


yessir you can


----------



## 420Man

It's live! http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/94539632561242112


----------



## ufish2

awesome ...fui i wiped everything and no boot loop..,looks great,setting up nice,battery looks good..this may be my new home for awhile..like the feel of this ..thanks to everyone who helped bring this to the X..you guys do amazing work:androidwink::grin::wink2::android-smile:


----------



## zerospeed8

Beyond awsome


----------



## razorloves

This thread is now closed since the rom has been released and has it's own thread here
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1820-ROM-7.22.11-MIUI.us-OFFICIAL-MIUI4DX-1.7.22


----------

